# Passing in options to make?



## Deleted member 2077 (Mar 23, 2010)

```
[root@fire2 /usr/ports/multimedia/vlc]# make
===>  vlc-1.0.4_1,3 does not build on FreeBSD 6.x with Qt4.x, set this OPTION to off or define WITHOUT_QT4 to build CLI only version.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/vlc.
```

I tried setting this in shell, putting in /etc/make.conf, passing it as a parameter, etc and still throws this error.  How do you pass this option in ?

thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 23, 2010)

`# make rmconfig` and you can set the options again.


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 23, 2010)

```
make -DWITHOUT_QT4
```
should probably work one time during compiling

or put WITHOUT_QT4=yes in /etc/make.conf and this will be pernament (warning, other ports might use this as well)


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 23, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> `# make rmconfig` and you can set the options again.



simply `# make config`, will work as well (I do this all the time, to change 1 or 2 options for ports which I have configured


----------



## troberts (Mar 23, 2010)

You can also do

`# make config-recursive`

to get everything configured so you can walk away while everything compiles.


----------



## chrcol (Mar 24, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> ```
> make -DWITHOUT_QT4
> ```
> should probably work one time during compiling
> ...



can do this to limit to the specific port.


```
# individual setting for VLC
.if ${.CURDIR:M*/ports/multimedia/vlc}
WITHOUT_QT4=yes
.endif
```


----------

